

Hate your co-workers? Start using unicode whitespace css classes - SchizoDuckie
http://jsbin.com/nuhinuda/1/edit?html,css,output

======
SchizoDuckie
I have to give some kudo's to [http://davidwalsh.name/unicode-css-
classes](http://davidwalsh.name/unicode-css-classes) for pointing out that you
can use unicode css classes here. My evil brain did the rest.

For any of you that come here after a 5 hour search for why your styles are
messed up: Sorry :P

------
russelluresti
Another use of this trick - use these unicode spaces as white space between
two words. So a single class of ".super cool", when applied to the html, would
look like you were applying two separate classes.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Or if you're truely evil, you insert the zero-width space inbetween .supercool
and .super᠎cool

------
th0br0
Does this work on IE?

~~~
SchizoDuckie
[http://i.imgur.com/8ZyY4W2.png](http://i.imgur.com/8ZyY4W2.png)

Works on IE7.

IE6, well nevermind..

------
c0deporn
This is hilarious!

------
rrrx3
So good. hahahaha

